# Fashion Internship Interview - Makeup/Clothing Recs needed



## RavenHairChick (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi ladies - I reallllllllllly need your help!!! So, I have this interview tomorrow and I'm pretty stumped on figuring out what to wear, how to do my hair/make up - I'd appreciate ALL input, any thoughts/tips/suggestions you have.  Also - any ideas on possible interview questions? Never had a fashion based interview before so I'm pretty nervous
Thanks in advance.

So, I'm thinking of wearing a a very tailored black straight skirt goes down below the knees with a black lace trimmed cami and a red cap sleeve shrunken jacket with leopard printed flats.



And for makeup I'm thinking
Classic black winged liner, bold glossy red lips, subtle peachy blush. - The focus being the red lips.

I figured I'd use red as an accent (the red nails, red lips, red jacket) and the 'pow' factor would be the leopard printed flats.

What do you ladies think I should do with my hair? wear it straight in a loose pony tail, or a bouffant(sp?) - That funny puff looking thing that seems to be pretty in right now or wear it wavey and down?

The overall consensus of this outfit on makeup alley wasn't too good - So, now .. I'm thinking...

The same black tailored skirt with a navy cap sleeve collared top, navy ballet flats, black pearls.
Either navy or black winged liner with neutral peachy blush and peachy lips - hair in a ponytail with a black ribbon wrapped around it.

What do you ladies think??

Thanks =)


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 7, 2006)

hmm...for anything artsy or fashion-related, i'd definitely go for something different, not too trendy, but still "unique".
be professional, but obviously you want to stand out, but in a good way.
in all of my fashion design classes, all of the girls have their own style, but still look fashionable, and for an intern, you have to have keen taste, something that shows you're willing to learn, but still have flair and will represent them well.

i'd keep the make up simple, though. or do the winged eye and keep the lips light...maybe it's me, but for an interview, unless it's make up-related, red is a little much


----------

